

Taco Bell Launches Cold War Against McDonald's with Propaganda Imagery - rsuelzer
http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/ad-day-taco-bell-launches-cold-war-against-mcdonalds-propaganda-imagery-163643

======
MollyR
Wow, I don't how to feel. On one hand it's amazingly inspired, and very well
done. On the other, It feels like its a little distasteful.

~~~
rsuelzer
I think the writer sums it up well: " That's all to say, it depicts a
dystopian world, but the whole concept also can't help but come across as some
kind of meta wormhole, like a microcosm of capitalism trying to devour itself.
A smaller fast-food giant is knocking a bigger goliath for creating a
fantastical totalitarian communist state, wherein the greatest strain on
individual freedom is uninspired food, and the most dire physical threat to
would-be defectors is whatever horror befalls a person who gets hit by a
confetti bomb, or jumps into a grimy ball pit. (Though, in fairness, it's
always been hard not to wonder what's lurking in the bottoms of those
things—they're too colorful to trust.)"

